

OS X 10.5.6, Safari can't maintain session at Gmail, Facebook, others - delano
http://discussions.apple.com/thread.jspa?messageID=8657457

======
kentosi
Here's a page where you can report bugs for the WebKit project:

<http://webkit.org/quality/reporting.html>

